# جسد المسيح عبارة عن ماذا لو سمحتوا ؟؟؟



## أم عمر (19 يونيو 2014)

*مرحبا جميعا ان شاء الله انكم جميعا بخير اعضاء ومشرفين منتدى الكنيسة 

عندي سؤال وحابة اتناقش فيه معكم بما انكم انتم اصحاب الديانة المسيحية ويجب علي معرفة المسيحية من مصادرها ومن اصحابها 

سؤالي هو لو سمحتو ... هل جسد المسيح مخلوق او غير مخلوق ؟؟؟ 
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (19 يونيو 2014)

جسد المسيح مخلوق .. نعم ..
ﻷن جسد المسيح له بداية " وقت بشارة الملاك للعذراء بحملها من الروح القدس " 
أما من جهة لاهوته فهو سرمدى أبدى أزلى .. فهو الله الظاهر فى الجسد ..


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (19 يونيو 2014)

*XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX*​*XXXXXXXXXX*
*XXXXX*

*تم مسح المشاركة لأنه:*

خارج عن الموضوع.
السؤال ليس عن ماهية القربان بل عن الجسد الذي اتخذه الكلمة/الأقنوم الثاني من الثالوث الأقدس.


----------



## مسيحية أردنية (20 يونيو 2014)

أخي عبد يسوع المسيح. ..لكن احنا بنقول بقانون اﻻيمان "اله حق من اله حق مولود غير مخلوق"


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (20 يونيو 2014)

مسيحية أردنية قال:


> أخي عبد يسوع المسيح. ..لكن احنا بنقول بقانون اﻻيمان "اله حق من اله حق مولود غير مخلوق"



 
*هذا على الأقنوم الثانى فى الثالوث القدوس -قبل التجسد- هو مولود من الآب غير مخلوق..*
*ولكن السؤال هنا عند جسد المسيح وليس عن لاهوته ..*​​


----------



## أم عمر (2 يوليو 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> جسد المسيح مخلوق .. نعم ..
> ﻷن جسد المسيح له بداية " وقت بشارة الملاك للعذراء بحملها من الروح القدس "
> أما من جهة لاهوته فهو سرمدى أبدى أزلى .. فهو الله الظاهر فى الجسد ..




*مرحبا جميعا اتمنى انكم جميعا بخير 

واسفة على تأخري بالرد فقد كنت مشغولة بالتحضير لشهر رمضان الكريم وابتعدت عن المنتدى فترة قصيرة 

المهم اشكرك يا استاذ عبد يسوع المسيح على الاجابة وتفاعلك بالموضوع 

ولكن ارجوك جاوبني على سؤالي من فضلك :*-



*عندما تعبدون الكلمة المتجسدة هل تفصلون بعبادتكم بين اللاهوت والناسوت ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## أَمَة (2 يوليو 2014)

نحن نعبد الإله الظاهر بالجسد = الناسوت.
ولا نفصل 
بين لاهوته *=* كونه الإله 
وناسوته *=* ظهوره بالجسد.​

كل رمضان وانت بخير.​​​​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (2 يوليو 2014)

*



عندما تعبدون الكلمة المتجسدة هل تفصلون بعبادتكم بين اللاهوت والناسوت ؟؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

لا نفصل بين اللاهوت والناسوت في العبادة....نحن نعبد الله المتجسد، الاقنوم الثاني "الكلمة" الذي اتخذ بلاهوته جسداً ارضياً، فأتحد اللاهوت بالناسوت، وهذا اتحاد مُعجزي، بحيث لا انفصال بينهم ،ولا تغيير، ولا امتزاج! 

ملاحظة مهمة / نحن نعبد الله "المتجسد" المُعلن لنا في الانجيل - لكي لا يظن أحد اننا نخترع! ملحوظة فقط! ld:*


----------



## أم عمر (9 أكتوبر 2014)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> * لا نفصل بين اللاهوت والناسوت في العبادة....نحن نعبد الله المتجسد، الاقنوم الثاني "الكلمة" الذي اتخذ بلاهوته جسداً ارضياً، فأتحد اللاهوت بالناسوت، وهذا اتحاد مُعجزي، بحيث لا انفصال بينهم ،ولا تغيير، ولا امتزاج! *
> 
> * ملاحظة مهمة / نحن نعبد الله "المتجسد" المُعلن لنا في الانجيل - لكي لا يظن أحد اننا نخترع! ملحوظة فقط! ld:*​





*يعني انتم على حسب كلامكم تعبدون مخلوقاً !!!!

الا اذا انكرتم وقلتم بأن جسد المسيح غير مخلوق فهذا امر آخر 
*
*[FONT=&quot]أثناسيوس الكبير يدعوا إلى (((عبادة الجسد))) وذلك في رسالته إلى  أدلفيوس المعترف  ضد الآريوسيين سنة 370م حيث يقول:  ::  لأنه إن كان الجسد نفسه، في حد ذاته هو جزء من عالم المخلوقات ، إلاّ أنه صار جسد الله  فنحن من ناحية ، لا نفصل الجسد عن الكلمة ، ونعبد مثل هذا الجسد في حد ذاته ، ومن ناحية أخرى عندما نريد أن نعبد الكلمة ، فإننا لا نفصل الكلمة عن الجسد[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*


 القول بأن السيد المسيح مخلوق قول أريوسي  						يستحق الحرم. أما القول بأن جسد السيد المسيح مخلوق فهو  						قول صحيح باعتبار أن هذا الجسد ليس أزليًا مثل اللاهوت بل  						له بداءة ونشأة، وهذا ما أكده  						الآباء  						القديسين.
 *
*
*وهذا رابط الموضوع للتأكد من هذه النقطة المهمة *




http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...the-Incarnation__33-Jesus-Body-Patrology.html






​


----------



## تيمو (9 أكتوبر 2014)

> يعني انتم على حسب كلامكم تعبدون مخلوقاً !!!!



كيف يعني نعبد مخلوق؟ المسيح يا استاذة ليس مخلوق ، ولكنه أخذ جسد حينما تجسّد، فهل هذا يعني أنه أصبح مخلوق؟ طبعاً لا ...
وطبيعي أن الجسد الذي أخذه جسد عادي مثل جسدنا. ولكن مرة أخرى لا يعني هذا أن المسيح مخلوق.


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (9 أكتوبر 2014)

أم عمر قال:


> *يعني انتم على حسب كلامكم تعبدون مخلوقاً !!!!
> 
> الا اذا انكرتم وقلتم بأن جسد المسيح غير مخلوق فهذا امر آخر
> *
> *[FONT=&quot]أثناسيوس الكبير يدعوا إلى (((عبادة الجسد))) وذلك في رسالته إلى  أدلفيوس المعترف  ضد الآريوسيين سنة 370م حيث يقول:  ::  لأنه إن كان الجسد نفسه، في حد ذاته هو جزء من عالم المخلوقات ، إلاّ أنه صار جسد الله  فنحن من ناحية ، لا نفصل الجسد عن الكلمة ، ونعبد مثل هذا الجسد في حد ذاته ، ومن ناحية أخرى عندما نريد أن نعبد الكلمة ، فإننا لا نفصل الكلمة عن الجسد*





أم عمر قال:


> القول بأن السيد المسيح مخلوق قول أريوسي                          يستحق الحرم. أما القول بأن جسد السيد المسيح مخلوق فهو                          قول صحيح باعتبار أن هذا الجسد ليس أزليًا مثل اللاهوت بل                          له بداءة ونشأة، وهذا ما أكده                          الآباء                          القديسين.
> [/CENTER]
> *
> *
> ...


*أستاذة أم عمر ..
من حقك تسألين ومن واجبنا نجاوبك ..
ولكن ليس من حقك أن تفسرى بوجهة نظرك أو على هواكى ..
من فضلك عاودى قرأة ما وضعتيه أنتى و ركزى فيه جيدا ..
القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى كلامه واضح جدا " جسد المسيح مخلوق ولكنه هو الله الظاهر فى هذا الجسد وحينما نقدم له العبادة لا نفصل بين الجسد واللاهوت " .
*​[/FONT]


----------



## أم عمر (10 أكتوبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> كيف يعني نعبد مخلوق؟ المسيح يا استاذة ليس مخلوق ، ولكنه أخذ جسد حينما تجسّد، فهل هذا يعني أنه أصبح مخلوق؟ طبعاً لا ...
> وطبيعي أن الجسد الذي أخذه جسد عادي مثل جسدنا. ولكن مرة أخرى لا يعني هذا أن المسيح مخلوق.




*xxxxxxxxxxxxxx*

*انظر لكلام اثناسيوس مرة اخرى :-*

*عندما يقول : إلاّ أنه صار جسد الله  فنحن من ناحية ، لا نفصل الجسد عن الكلمة ، ونعبد مثل هذا الجسد في حد ذاته*

*الاهوت : هو الخالق وهو روح الله على حسب كلامكم يا مسيحيين*

*لكن الناسوت : عبارة عن جسد لحم وعظم ودم يعني الناسوت صار خالق في نظرك والعياذ بالله يا ميتو !!!*


*ونعبد مثل هذا الجسد في حد ذاته*

*ونعبد مثل هذا الجسد في حد ذاته*


*xxxxxxxxxx*


* اثناسيوس واضع قانون الايمان يقول انكم تعبدون جسد المسيح المخلوق وانت تقول انكم لا تعبدوه فمن اصدق ؟؟؟*
حرر بواسطة المشرف 
يرجى التحلى بأسلوب أفضل من هذا ..
لقد أكتفيت هذه المرة بتعديل المشاركة من الكلام المخالف ..​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (10 أكتوبر 2014)

*الكلام واضح ولا داعى لللف والدوران ..
جسد المسيح مخلوق ولكنه متحد باللاهوت ونحن نعبد المسيح كشخص الله المتجسد الكامل ولا نفصل لاهوته عن ناسوته .



 اثناسيوس واضع قانون الايمان يقول انكم تعبدون جسد المسيح المخلوق وانت تقول انكم لا تعبدوه فمن اصدق ؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا داعى لتحميل الكلام أكثر مما فيه القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى قال أننا لا نفصل لاهوته عن ناسوته ونعبد مثل هذا الجسد فى حد ذاته لأنه جسد الله المتجسد ..
نختصر الرد حتى لا يعاد السؤال مرة اخرى ..
جسد المسيح مخلوق ؟ .... نعم .
ونحن نعبد المسيح لأنه الله الظاهر فى الجسد فنعبده بدون أن نفصل لاهوته عن ناسوته ..
*​


----------



## تيمو (10 أكتوبر 2014)

أم عمر قال:


> *انظر لكلام اثناسيوس مرة اخرى :-*
> 
> *عندما يقول : إلاّ أنه صار جسد الله  فنحن من ناحية ، لا نفصل الجسد عن الكلمة ، ونعبد مثل هذا الجسد في حد ذاته*
> 
> ...



أختي أم عمر ...

يبدو أن هناك سوء معرفة بطبيعة المسيح. أنتِ كررت عبارة (ونعبد مثل هذا الجسد في حد ذاته) ، وقمتُ باقتطاع الجملة من سياقها. 

سأقوم بوضع ما قلته لك سابقاً في نقاط، لتوضيح من هو (هذا الجسد) المقصود بالعبارة.

1- المسيح ابن الله الحي -- كلمة الله -- الله، أي أنه كان منذ الأزل.

2- المسيح تجسّد. وماذا نعني بتجسّد؟ نعني به أنه وُلِدَ من عذراء. أي أنه صار عنده جسد بشري مثلنا تماماً.

3- هل هذا يعني أن المسيح مخلوق؟ الجواب لا. بل جسد المسيح الذي تجسّد به طبيعي أن يكون مخلوق.

4- نحن من نعبد؟ نحن نعبد الله الواحد. 

5- من هو الله؟ هو الآب والابن (الكلمة المتجسّدة والذي أخذ جسد بشري، وهذا الجسد مخلوق ومولود من العذراء مريم، ولكن كلمة الله الذي هو المسيح غير مخلوق) والروح القدس.

أتمنى أن تكون إجابتي أوضح هذه المرة.


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 أكتوبر 2014)

*هل كلمة الله خالقة أم مخلوقة .......*


----------



## أم عمر (13 أكتوبر 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هل كلمة الله خالقة أم مخلوقة .......*




*لا بأس بما قال الاستاذ عبد يسوع المسيح*

*والاستاذ MeeTo *

*يتهمونني بأنني افرض عليهم فكرة عبادة جسد المسيح على الرغم من اعتراف القديس اثناسيوس بذلك وهم احرار يصدقون او لا يصدقون انا ما افرض فكري عليكم انا الي علي عملتوا فقط *

*نأتي لسؤال الاستاذ صوت صارخ حتى لا يتهمني بأنني اتجاهل سؤاله :-*

*هل كلمة الله خالقة أم مخلوقة ؟؟؟ !!!!*

*في الواقع يا استاذ صوت صارخ الكتاب المقدس هو الذي يحدد اذا كان اقنوم الكلمة خالقة او مخلوقة من خلال النصوص وليس من تأليفي ويجب أن آتي بالدليل من الكتاب المقدس بما انكم تؤمنون به *


​​​*[FONT=&quot][[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فــــانـــدايك[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]][[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Gn.1.1[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]][[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]في البدء خلق الله السموات والارض[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​​ *[FONT=&quot][[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فــــانـــدايك[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]][[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Gn.1.2[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]][[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وكانت الارض خربة وخالية وعلى وجه الغمر ظلمة وروح الله يرف على وجه المياه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot][[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فــــانـــدايك[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]][[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Gn.1.3[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]][[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وقال الله ليكن نور فكان نور[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot][[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فــــانـــدايك[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]][[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Ps.147.18[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]][[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يرسل كلمته فيذيبها.يهب بريحه فتسيل المياه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot][[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فــــانـــدايك[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]][[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Ps.147.16[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]][[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الذي يعطي الثلج كالصوف ويذري الصقيع كالرماد[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot][[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فــــانـــدايك[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]][[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Ps.147.17[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]][[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يلقي جمده كفتات.قدام برده من يقف[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot][[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فــــانـــدايك[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]][[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Ps.147.18[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]][[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يرسل كلمته فيذيبها.يهب بريحه فتسيل المياه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot][[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فــــانـــدايك[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]][[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Jn.1.1[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]][[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]][/FONT]*​​*الكلمة لها بداية بالكتاب المقدس لذلك هي مخلوقة اقصد اقنوم الكلمة الابن*​​*واذا فيه اعتراض ايضا لا بأس مستعدة اناقش حتى نفاذ عمري في هذه النقطة *
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 أكتوبر 2014)

> *الكلمة لها بداية بالكتاب المقدس لذلك هي مخلوقة اقصد اقنوم *
> *الكلمة الابن*​
> *واذا فيه اعتراض ايضا لا بأس مستعدة اناقش حتى نفاذ عمري في *
> *هذه النقطة*​


*صباح الخير ام عمر-- سلام الرب يكون معاكى اختى *​ 
*احب بس افهم حضرتك جبتى منين ان الكلمه لها بدايه ؟*
*و ايه الفرق بين الله و كلمته؟؟*
*يعنى الله الغير محدود(و طبعا بما انه غير محدود البشر بعيونه المحدوده ميقدرش يشوفه فى صورته الغير محدوده ) المهم الله الى متقدريش تفهمى هو ايه و ازاى بعقلق الصغير ده  عرفتيه منين ؟؟ هل قدرتى تعرفيه منغير ما يرسل لنا كلمته--*
* اليس من كلام الشخص تعرفى الشخص؟؟*​ 
* المهم حبيبتى انا مش شايفه فى الايات الكتابيه الى حضرتك استندتى عليها شىء يدعم كلامك؟؟*
*اجيب لك الايه من الكتاب المقدس الى ممكن تشرح لك افضل:*​ 
*يوحنا 1:*
*"في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله.  هذا كان في البدء عند الله.  كل شيء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان.  فيه كانت الحياة والحياة كانت نور الناس.  والنور يضيء في  الظلمة والظلمة لم تدركه ............*
*....والكلمة صار جسدا وحلّ بيننا ورأينا مجده مجدا كما لوحيد من الآب مملوءا نعمة وحقا"*​ 

 ربنا ينور قلبك بنوره حبيبتى​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (13 أكتوبر 2014)

خرجتى من سؤالك عن جسد المسيح الى لاهوته مفيش مشكلة بس ياريت كل موضوع سؤال يكون منفصل ..
أما بالنسبة لكلامك عن أن الكلمة مخلوق وله بداية ... سؤالى وردى عليه عشان أكمل معاكى ..
هل كان هناك وقت كان الله فيه بدون كلمة ؟


----------



## My Rock (13 أكتوبر 2014)

الأخت المحترمة أم عمر،

لي عتاب صغير.. أنت سألتي ونحن قدمنا الإجابة.. أذاً الموضوع انتهى.. لماذا كل هذه المماطلة ومحاولة "تصحيح" أفكار لا تملكين عنها سوى قراءة بعض الصفحات في بعض المواقع؟

جسد المسيح مخلوق. المسيح له ناسوت ولاهوت (الله ظهر بالجسد). نحن نعبد المسيح بحسب لاهوته (بكونه الله الظاهر بالجسد)، يعني نعبد الله الذي تجسد بجسد المسيح. يعني لا نعبد جسد مخلوق. انتهى الموضوع.

لماذا نغلق كل موجات الإستقبال عندما يتعلق الأمر بسماع رأي الآخر وما يؤمن به؟ لماذا الإصرار على ان الآخر خاطئ ويؤمن بشئ لا يعلم عنه شئ؟ لماذا يا اختي؟ لماذا الإستمرار في محاولات أيجاد اي شئ لكي نكون نحن عبدة مخلوق؟

أيماننا وشرحناه لك، فخذيه ببساطته.. ان أقتنعتي فأهلاً وسهلاً وأن لم تقتنعي فهذا حقك.. لكن لا داعي ان تملي علينا أكتشافات "علم الذرة" التي فاتت على مليارات البشر خلال الفين سنة ولم يفكك شفرتها سوى شخصك الكريم.. أحترمي عقولنا رجاءاً..


----------



## تيمو (14 أكتوبر 2014)

> والاستاذ MeeTo
> 
> يتهمونني بأنني افرض عليهم فكرة عبادة جسد المسيح على الرغم من اعتراف القديس اثناسيوس بذلك وهم احرار يصدقون او لا يصدقون انا ما افرض فكري عليكم انا الي علي عملتوا فقط


 
ياريتني كنت أستاذ  

لا أحد يتهمك بشيء، بل على العكس الجميع متفق مع ما تقولين. أعتقد أنك تغفلين أمر، ولكنني أوضحته لك، وسأعيد توضيحه: 

نحن لا نفصل في طبيعة المسيح بين الوهيته وجسده الذي ظهر به بمشيئته واختياره من اجل خلاص البشر.


----------



## أم عمر (16 أكتوبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> ياريتني كنت أستاذ
> 
> لا أحد يتهمك بشيء، بل على العكس الجميع متفق مع ما تقولين. أعتقد أنك تغفلين أمر، ولكنني أوضحته لك، وسأعيد توضيحه:
> 
> نحن لا نفصل في طبيعة المسيح بين الوهيته وجسده الذي ظهر به بمشيئته واختياره من اجل خلاص البشر.




*اشكرك مليون شكر استاذ ميتو على شجاعتك واعترافك :t16::t16: الغير المباشر بعبادة لاهوت وناسوت المسيح ولاحظ انك قلت لا نفصل بين ألوهيته وجسده *

*ومثال بسيط لو عندنا ورقة بيضاء كاملة وورقة صفراء كاملة وألصقتها ببعضهم البعض اصبحتا ورقة واحدة وكلتاهما سوف الذي يقع على الورقة البيضاء الورقة الصفراء سوف تتأثر ايضا مثلا ان تصيب بتمزق تتمزق الاخرى ان ما يسكب من سائل على الورقة يقع على الورقة  الاخرى لانهم متحدين مع بعض *



*وكما في تفسير تادرس يعقوب مالطي* *[FONT=&quot]صفحه 197 ينقل عن اثناسيوس اذا هو فى الله قد اخذ لذاته جسدا واذا هو فى الجسد فانه يؤله هذا الجسد

وبالنهاية انظروا ما قال كتابكم المقدس عن عبادة الانسان :-


[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot][[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الفــــانـــدايك[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]][[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Rom:1:22[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]][وبينما هم يزعمون انهم حكماء صاروا جهلاء][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الفــــانـــدايك[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]][[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Rom:1:23[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]][وابدلوا مجد الله الذي لا يفنى بشبه صورة الانسان الذي يفنى والطيور والدواب والزحافات.][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot][[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الفــــانـــدايك[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]][[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Rom:1:24[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]][لذلك اسلمهم الله ايضا في شهوات قلوبهم الى النجاسة لاهانة اجسادهم بين ذواتهم.][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 



​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (16 أكتوبر 2014)

مثالك باطل ولا يجوز يا أم عمر ..
لأن الورقتين من نفس الطبيعة ..
أما جسد المسيح ولاهوته طبيعتين مختلفتين ولكنهما أتحدتا بدون أختلاط أو تغيير فى الله الكلمة المتجسد ..
وما علاقة ما أحضرتيه من أعداد بالموضوع ؟
كفاكى تشتيت فأنتى لا تفهمين شيئا عن طبيعة المسيح فلا تسقطى عدم فهمك علينا ..


----------



## تيمو (16 أكتوبر 2014)

أم عمر قال:


> *اشكرك مليون شكر استاذ ميتو على شجاعتك واعترافك :t16::t16: الغير المباشر بعبادة لاهوت وناسوت المسيح ولاحظ انك قلت لا نفصل بين ألوهيته وجسده *
> 
> *ومثال بسيط لو عندنا ورقة بيضاء كاملة وورقة صفراء كاملة وألصقتها ببعضهم البعض اصبحتا ورقة واحدة وكلتاهما سوف الذي يقع على الورقة البيضاء الورقة الصفراء سوف تتأثر ايضا مثلا ان تصيب بتمزق تتمزق الاخرى ان ما يسكب من سائل على الورقة يقع على الورقة  الاخرى لانهم متحدين مع بعض *
> 
> ...


*


مين هاد "أستاذ" ميتو  

مثالك كما قال العزيز عبد يسوع مغلوط، لأنك أعطيتي مثال عن ورقة بس غيّرتي لونها. لذلك دعينا نصحح مثالك، ولا أصححه كنوع من التشبيه، بل حتى تعرفي أين وقعتِ بالخطأ. 

أحضري علبة حديد، وضعي فيها الورقة البيضاء، فهل لو خدشنا علبة الحديد ستتأثر الورقة؟ لا. هل لو كتبنا على الورقة يعني أننا كتبنا على علبة الحديد؟ أيضاً لا. يعني ما يحدث على علبة الحديد لا يؤثر على الورقة والعكس صحيح.

إذا أردتِ أن تقولي لنا أننا نعبد بشر، أعيدها لك بأسلوب مختلف: نحن نعبد الآب والابن والروح القدس، الإله الواحد، والابن الذي هو كلمة الله تجسّد وأصبح مثلنا. هل هذا يعني أننا نعبد إنسان مثلنا؟ لا، بل إله متجسّد وشتّان ما بين المفهومين.

*


----------



## أم عمر (17 أكتوبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> مين هاد "أستاذ" ميتو
> 
> مثالك كما قال العزيز عبد يسوع مغلوط، لأنك أعطيتي مثال عن ورقة بس غيّرتي لونها. لذلك دعينا نصحح مثالك، ولا أصححه كنوع من التشبيه، بل حتى تعرفي أين وقعتِ بالخطأ.
> 
> ...




*لا بأس في تصحيح مثالي يا ميتو فجميعنا نخطىء ونتعلم من اخطائنا :fun_oops:*
*ولكن انت الان تتكلم عن طبيعتين مختلفتين وليس عن طبيعة واحدة *

*وبهذا تكون هرطقة لانه هذا الموقع ارثوذكسي وليس انجيلي لكي تقول لي انك تفصل بين الطبيعتين *

*الارثوذوكس يؤمنون بطبيعة واحدة ومشيئة واحدة بدون الفصل بين الطبيعتين عكس الانجيليين اللذين يفصلون بين الطبيعتين *

*انت الان يا ميتو اصبحت تهرب من مذهبك الارثوذكوسي بل وتتخلى عنه وتلجأ للمذهب الانجيلي الذي يخالفك الرأي لكي تنقذ نفسك من ورطة الطبيعة الواحدة والمشيئة الواحدة *
​


----------



## أَمَة (17 أكتوبر 2014)

يغلق الموضوع
ولي عودة لكتابة مشارك أخيرة
لأبين الأخطاء الشنيعة
 التي وقعت فيها العضوة ام عمر
وهي متصورة أنها وحدها من يملك الحقيقة والمعرفة.

صدق المثل الإنكليزي القائل:

المعرفة القليلة (أو التعلم القليل) أمر خطير.​


----------

